# Good info on common ph's out there



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

information taken from this site.....
prohormone info click here

Also posted in supplements but is a good article for anabolics forum too.


For all you young guys wanting to purhase ph's. Im not here to judge you or disuade you from taking any of these products. I just want to warn you that they are the real deal and definately can cause some adverse side effects! 

I strongly recomend taking the following supplements whenever you are cycling one or a combination of ph's. 
1) Saw palmetto, it is vital in prostate support and will protect you from any long term damage. 

2) Daily vitamin, ph's will speed the body processes up, so you will rebuild muscle faster and also burn through more nutrients than without a ph. Therefore, i know how alot of you guys eat, so please...take a good daily one every day to help protect yourself. 

3) Liver protector, milk thistle, hawthorne berries, or a combination. Take every day.

Remember: Training X Nutrition X Rest = GROWTH!! 









Methoxy-TST
Nomenclature: 17b-methoxytrienosterone
Pill size: 2mg
Dosages: The label recommends 2-6mg daily, but many users report only noticing effects when dosed at 8-12mg. 
Side effects: Low liver toxicity. Some users say this is a libido killer, yet others say the exact opposite. Other users report sides of thinning hair/hair loss. 
Reputation: Seemingly underdosed, methoxy-TST could be considered an underrated designer, as many users have reported some substantial gains with higher dosages. 

Epistane/Havoc/Hemaguno/Methyl E/Epi-Max
Nomenclature: 2a-3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol
Pill Size: 10mg or 12.5mg depending on what brand you use
Dosages: 20-30mg
Side Effects: Milder on liver and lipid levels than other methyls. Known to cause lower back and calf pumps. 
Reputation: There has had some spectroscopy and compound identification issues with these products, but from personal experience with it, is still a solid product. It is also a popular compound for use with the 'pulse method' of taking orals. Users can expect to see significant gains in both strength and mass. 

* SEE EPISTANE, METHYL E !!

Pheraplex/Phera Vol
Nomenclature: 17a-Methyl-etioallocholan-2-ene-17b-ol
Pill Size: 10mg
Dosages: 10-30mg
Side Effects: liver toxicity, bad lipid profile, lower back and calf pumps, some users report aggrevation of gynecomastia with this compound. 
Reputation: Solid product for bulking. Wet gains. It is a sometimes used to jumpstart an injectable cycle. This is the less androgenic isomer in the Ergomax LMG matrix. 

Ergomax LMG
Nomenclature: 17-methyl-delta-2-etioallocholane isomers Pill Size: 10mg
Dosages: 10-40mg
Side effects: liver toxicity, bad lipid profiles, lower back and calf pumps, may aggrevate gynecomastia. 
Reputation: Again pretty solid for bulking. Users can expect similar gains as with pheraplex. 

Superdrol, superdrol Clones
Nomenclature: 2a, 17a-dimethyl-17?-hydroxy-5a-etiocholan -3-one 2?, 17?-dimethyl-5?-androstane-3-one-17?-ol
2a,17a-Dimethyl-17?-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one (real deal) Pill size: 10mg
Dosages: 10-30mg
Side Effects: liver toxicity, bad lipid profiles, hypoglycemia, some users report agrivation of gynecomastia with this compound. 
Reputation: Side effects vary from mild to extremely harsh, so use caution if planning your first run. Excellent dry gains. Great for bulking or cutting. Explosive strength gains. This is a methylated form of Drostanolone (Masteron) 

** SEE S-DROL, SUPERVOL, OR TESTADROL !!

Methoxy-TRN
Nomenclature: 17b-Methoxy-Trienbolone
Pill size: 3mg (trenadrol is 30mg on bottle, however same deal)
Dosages: 1.5-6mg (trenadrol dosed 30mg - 90mg as high as 120mg) Side effects: Affects libido (some positively some negatively), can aggrevate gynecomastia. May cause thinning hair/ hair loss, elevated blood pressure, aggression. Also another progestin. 
Reputation: This guy is a real hit or miss. Some users loved the stuff, while others did not notice anything from it. Noticed increases in strength as well as decreases in bodyfat. 

** SEE HALO TREN, TRENADROL, 

Halodrol-50, and Clones
Nomenclature: 4-chloro-17a-methyl-4-ene-3,17 diol 4-chloro-17-methyl-17-hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3-ol /PH 4-chloro-17a-methyl-androsta-1, 4-diene-3, 17b-diol /DS
Pro-Turinabol: 4-chloro-17-methyl-17-hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3-ol
Pill Size: 50mg
Dosages: 25-50mg
Side effects: Heptatoxicity, lower back/calf pumps
Reputation: Milder than superdrol or pheraplex. Modest gains in mass and strength. Most users take this as part of a cutting cycle. This is a prosteroid of Turinabol. 

** SEE HEMOGEN 50, HEMADROL, HALO TREN, 

Prostanozol/ Orasan-E/Winztrol
Nomenclature: [3,2-c]pyrazole-5alpha-etioallocholane-17beta-tetrahydropyranol
Pill size: 25mg
Dosages: 50-150mg
Side effects: very few sides. Some users report thinning hair/hair loss. 
Reputation: Possibly the most mild of the designers, this compound is rarely run standalone. It is often stacked with a methyl compound for a lean bulk or cut. Very mild, yet easily maintained gains. This is a de-alkylated derivative of Stanozol (winstrol). 

** SEE WINADROL, HEMOGUNO !!


Finigenix Magnum/Trenaplex/Testraflex
Nomenclature: Estra-4, 9-diene-3, 17-dione
Dosages: 50-75mg
Side effects: aggrevation of gynecomastia. This is a progestin (it can convert to trenbolone). Expect tren-like sides. 
Reputation: Though there hasn't been much logged on this bad boy, those who've used it have liked it. This is a prohormone to Tren. 

Propadrol
Nomenclures: 12-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-diene / 6-17 dihydroxyetiocholone-3-ol proponate
Dosages: 1-2 caps daily
Side effects: low side effects
Reputation: User's who've taken it have reported great decreases in bodyfat, while increasing musclemass and strength. Non methyl status means that this product stacks well. NOTE: this is does not contain the same compound as Max LMG. They are close, but no cigar. 

Max LMG / Revolt
Nomenclature: 13-ethyl-3methoxygona-2, 5(10)-dien-17-one Pill size: 25mg
Dosages: 25-135mg daily
Side effects: Can easily aggrevate gynecomastia. May be a libido killer. This is another progestin. 
Reputation: A bulking compound through and through. Users can expect great recovery, and wet gains. 


M-1,4ADD/AF Methyl-Stak
Nomenclature: 17a-methyl-1,4-Androstadiene-3,17diol
Dosages: 30-90mg daily
Side effects: heptatoxicity, slight possibility to aggrevate gyno
Reputation: Great for a bulk. Wet gains, and decent strength gains. This is a prohormone of Dianabol. (D-Bol)

1,4 AD/Bold
Dosages: 300-600mg
Side effects: Mild, acne, oily skin, MASSIVELY INCREASED APPETITE. 
Reputation: Very weak and not very cost-efficient at the moment. This compound is often stacked with a methyl to potentiate and accelerate gains. Cycles are usually run at a MINIMUM of 4 weeks as this one takes a few weeks to 'kick in'. Slow, steady, and easily maintainable gains. This is a prohormone of Boldenone. 

Promagnon-25
Dosages: 25-75mg
Nomenclature:4-chloro-17a-methyl-andro-4-ene-3,17b-diol
Side effects: The usual sides associated with methylated compounds. 
Reputation: Very similar to that of Halodrol-50, although people who've tried both seem to prefer Halodrol. For a while a lot of people were conviced that these two products were one in the same. Rest assured, they are not. This is a methyl derivative of clostebol. 

Oxyguno
Nomenclature: 4-chloro-17 -methyl- etioallochol-4-ene- 17 -ol-3,11-dione Pill Size: 7.5mg
Dosages: 7.5-22.5mg daily
Side effects: Heptatoxicity from 17a-methylation. Very low androgenic sides. 
Reputation: Despite popular belief, this is not the most myotrophic designer out there: it has the highest Q factor. It is actually only about 77% as myotrophic as the active present in Havoc/Epistane/Hemaguno. Users taking Oxyguno can expect mass gains as well as excellent fatloss. Due to it's incredibly low androgenic ratio, strength gains are not as pronounced. 

Furaguno/ Ortasan-A
Pill Size: 33mg
Nomenclature: 5a-androstano[2,3-c] furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol Orastan-A 5a-androstano[2,3-c] furazan-17b-tetrahydropyranol ether 50mg
Dosages: 33-99mg daily
Side Effects: very mild
Reputation: Supposedly lowers cholesterol, increases androgenic receptor activity, and does not induce any heptatoxicity. This product is too young on the market to have developed a reputation yet. Get some, log it, and let us know so I can update this compound's profile. This is a prosteroid to furazabol.


----------

